
First UEFI rootkit found in the wild [pdf] - anigbrowl
https://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/ESET-LoJax.pdf
======
londons_explore
This rootkit can only infect Intel hardware _older than 2008_. The approach is
incompatible with secure boot.

Are security researchers a decade behind the attackers?

